# Cut price test that 'can dramatically boost IVF chances...available in 18 months



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2079183/Cut-price-test-dramatically-boost-IVF-chances-available-18-months.html

/links


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

very interesting x thx 4 sharing <3


----------

